# Tivo to tivo



## phillr (Dec 30, 2002)

I have two Series 1 Thomson tivos, they are networked on my network, is it possible to copy some recorded programs from on tivo to the other over the network.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

Yes, but not via MRV. Unfortunately, the mods won't let me provide any details on the subject.


----------

